# What's the avg selling price for a used 16GB IPhone 4?



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

What's the avg selling price these days for an 16GB IPhone 4?

I'm looking to sell mine cuz I want a white one (please keep your comments to yourself if you disapprove).

It's locked to Rogers, it's in excellent condition, save for a tiny little mark on the side on the metal part. Comes with original box, charger and cable, a black Apple bumper and a brand new Sena hand stitched burgundy leather case.

I'm not sure what I can ask for this anymore.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

Are you selling this with the contract? Without the contract, I would say you could get $450 for it. Id have gone a little higher, but it's coming up on a year old now, but 3GS are going for $300 still sometimes, so I suppose it's all about finding the right buyer


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

No contract... I'd be ok with $450. The case alone is almost $70 new.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

You could easily get 425 - 450 imo.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

You can't add money because of the cases.. People arent going to pay you for cases.. Just saying


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

chrisburke said:


> You can't add money because of the cases.. People arent going to pay you for cases.. Just saying


Sena cases rule. Mine have saved my phone 3x from watery deaths. 

...Just saying.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Just paid 425 for one in perfect condition with 8 mnths warranty. The previuos owner cancelled his contract so I can pay Rogers 50 to have it unlocked if I choose to.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> Just paid 425 for one in perfect condition with 8 mnths warranty. The previuos owner cancelled his contract so I can pay Rogers 50 to have it unlocked if I choose to.


good work!


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

It might be an awesome case, but the reality is, case preference differs from person to person.. so you can't add money because a case is nice by your opinion, because chances are, someone buying won't like the case.. I looked at the case, and I don't like it (but I haven't found a case I like yet, and I've tried dozens).. So if I was buying from you, and you mentioned in your add that the iPhone was 425 bc it included a $100 case, I'd say keep the case, here's $325.. You charge for the phone.. Not the extras.. They are sweet bonuses


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

The case and bumper are an incentive for buyers to choose mine over another that doesn't come with any extras. The $450 price doesn't count for the case and bumper values, I just mentioned them because people like to see extras thrown in with the deal.

But you're right, peoples' preferences for cases vary greatly, I'd probably be better off selling it separately.

I actually have two of them.. I'll likely list them in the classifieds soon.


----------



## molanjames (Oct 28, 2012)

kloan said:


> What's the avg selling price these days for an 16GB IPhone 4?
> 
> I'm looking to sell mine cuz I want a white one (please keep your comments to yourself if you disapprove).
> 
> ...


According to this latest price report movaluate.com/apple/iphone-4-16gb-verizon-white from movaluate you can sell this device in Good condition for $200.00. Depending on the exact condition the price may vary from $187.50 to $212.50.


----------



## Rob (Sep 14, 2002)

Factory Direct has a sale on refurbished 16gig iPhone 4 for $329.99. That's the lowest price I've seen anywhere, but it's for only a few days.

Factory Direct iPhone 4 sale link


----------



## molanjames (Oct 28, 2012)

kloan said:


> What's the avg selling price these days for an 16GB IPhone 4?
> 
> I'm looking to sell mine cuz I want a white one (please keep your comments to yourself if you disapprove).
> 
> ...


I hope you would have sold your device .


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

I bought a 32gb iPhone 4 in September for $300 on Craigslist in Toronto...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

iPhone 4's are cheap these days, about $250-280 for 16gb locked to carriers except Bell. My Bell phone might fetch less since Bell will not unlock phones.


----------

